# How do I remove a Skagen quartz movement?



## nilnawk (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi watchmakers --

I'm trying to remove this movement from my Skagen, but I can't seem to find either the pusher or the screw that would disengage the crown. Any pointers? I thought it was the little black dot under the words "Japan", but that doesn't seem to be it.









:thanks


----------



## jkamboj (Jan 27, 2009)

When you pull and push the stem, you would see the detent lever's movement. Its end is triange type with a depression (hole like) at the end. In the position of the image you posted it would be on the lower side. Watch for the movement of this detent lever. I think you need magnifying loop to see it. Use 3 or 4X loop I am sure you won't miss it. If you see it push the stem inside and then depress this lever at the depressed point using a pin or fine tweezer and then politely pull the stem out.

I hope it helps


Jaswant Kamboj


----------



## nilnawk (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Jaswant:

Do you mean this lever on the bottom right of this image?









I wonder if I'm doing something wrong. I'm pushing straight down on it and trying to pull out the crown, but no luck. Do I try pushing the lever when the crown is in the closed position or once the crown is in an open position?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nilnawk (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, I managed to find the disassembly manual for this VX32E movement: http://www.timemodule.com/se/pdf/vx82_83_12_33_32_42_43_disassemble_chart.pdf

As well as a diagram of the movement:
http://www.timemodule.com/se/pdf/vx32e.pdf

Unfortunately, there's no guidance on how to disengage the stem assembly. o|


----------



## nilnawk (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a movement that looks remarkably similar, with a slight difference:

http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1154372138

I'm going to try pushing on the same general point on my movement, will update on the status of that.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

nilnawk said:


> Here's a movement that looks remarkably similar, with a slight difference:
> 
> http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1154372138
> 
> I'm going to try pushing on the same general point on my movement, will update on the status of that.


That's what Jaswant was directing you towards. If you push and pull the crown, you can see the end of the lever move.

-s-


----------



## nilnawk (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, that lever worked. I've now transformed my Skagen from this:









To this Frankenstein:









The final product is a cross of Skagen and vintage Seiko parts. I had become bored of the Skagen in its original form after several years of wear, and figured it was time for a change.

:thanks for the assist everyone.


----------

